# 2012 Successful hunts



## RVANDY (Feb 15, 2013)

I know this post is late, but wanted to share a successful deer season. Set up multiple pop-up blinds on different trails to food plots and feeders months before the start of bow season. Brushed them in and set up trail cams. After reviewing cameras I chose the best location. Just 30 minutes after daylight, connection. Love it when a plan comes together!


----------



## DPElite (Apr 28, 2008)

Good job on getting it done

Awesome buck also


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Never to late, Nice buck...Congrats!


----------

